# Case of shells



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Hoggr, Me, and JRB from the site killed 115 this AM over decoys. Got a blue neck collar too. It was on a Rossy. Lots of good shooting to be had next weekend. Will post pics when hoggr gets em developed.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Deleted,I will PM you


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Not quite that far North. I hunted Cando quite a bit 3 years ago. It is really dry out there now. Some soft spots but the fields were cracking in the sun today.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Blake,I hit the wrong button I meant to PM you.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

NICE JOB MAN!!! We hunted the same area as we did last weekend and shot another 70 this morning but ten fell in the big lake we where hunting off of. So we endeed up with 60 in the bag. It was a GOOD YEAR!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice work guys....!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2004)

Lots of good shooting next weekend? Man, we didn't see anything in NoDak and we were driving for at least 8 hours today. How'd you do Hustad? I'm sure we were in the same general area tonight if you went out.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

GB# I'm still seeing birds in SoDak. Not many though.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I've been screwed the last few weekends so I haven't been able to get out. 8)


----------



## JRB (May 14, 2003)

Great job Hoggr! Saturdays goose hunt was almost unbelievable, but I was there. The set up was flawless, just wish we could have drove the truck out to pick up everything, 115 geese take a while to haul back to a truck. Thanks for the invite! :beer: 
And Blake! It is a good thing that shotgun shells are on sale this spring, because when we hunt together it seems we go though them a case at a time. It was a blast! :thumb:
My retreiver "Molly" is recovering, she had a busy morning to say the least! 
Thanks for the great time!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

pj I just noticed your quote from Ben Franklin...I like it. Very appropriate for election year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

#1Waterfowler said:


> How'd you do Hustad? I'm sure we were in the same general area tonight if you went out.


I had a lot of moving in to do this weekend and couldn't get out. We're planning for this weekend however, which will probably be the end of my season...I need to wet a line.


----------

